# Finding H3 bulb... Help



## chunkysause7 (Jul 11, 2007)

Where can i get some yellow h3 bulb that is street legal cause the ones i'm finding are not street legal.

Are color lights like street legal cause how are we suppose to get different color lights if there not street legal?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

chunkysause7 said:


> Where can i get some yellow h3 bulb that is street legal cause the ones i'm finding are not street legal.
> 
> Are color lights like street legal cause how are we suppose to get different color lights if there not street legal?


colored lights are not street legal.


----------

